# Most Hated Accessory on a Handbag?



## BeautifullyMADE (Jul 15, 2007)

The most terrible added accessory i've ever had on a purse was too many zippers! I hate all those dang on zippers and my things get lost quicker with too many pockets... What would you say is the most hated acc. on a bag? (ex. too many zippers, excessive pockets, big buckles??)


----------



## Aprill (Jul 15, 2007)

I hate stuff hanging off of bags, chains, tags, tassels, all that crap. Not one coach bag that I have still have the tags that hang off,, snip snip snip!!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate stuff hanging off of bags, chains, tags, tassels, all that crap. Not one coach bag that I have still have the tags that hang off,, snip snip snip!! yeah I know what you mean... those tassels things remind me of cowgirls or something and they stay getting in the way of the zippers!


----------



## Aprill (Jul 15, 2007)

for example.....


----------



## Bexy (Jul 15, 2007)

I had that one bag that had too much going on. It had chains and buckles and it even had charms. The zipper was super sharp too and I broke a nail or scratched my arm everytime I got in it. I took that thing to Playtos Closet.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jul 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had that one bag that had too much going on. It had chains and buckles and it even had charms. The zipper was super sharp too and I broke a nail or scratched my arm everytime I got in it. I took that thing to Playtos Closet. I didn't know that they buy purses.. what other accersories do they buy?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 15, 2007)

I hate big bags with millions of pockets. At first it seems cool to have all those little compartments to stash things. Then it becomes a nightmare trying to remember which pocket you put your keys, gloss, change, BART ticket....

I also hate really deep bags with black lining. You can never find anything. Those are the black holes of handbags.....


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 15, 2007)

I can't stand tassels!


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.purseuing.com/images/bad.jpg
for example.....

OMG.My ex-friend had that purse.

I kept saying how she skinned a Monchichi for that bag.

Anyways, I hate lots of tassels or complicated handles.


----------



## macface (Jul 16, 2007)

I hate Baby phat purses fetish and now even guess kill it with all those beed on their purses.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate stuff hanging off of bags, chains, tags, tassels, all that crap. Not one coach bag that I have still have the tags that hang off,, snip snip snip!!


----------



## mayyami (Jul 16, 2007)

what's with the huge gold locks on bags? Goddamn... I hope there are diamonds in there.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 20, 2007)

I also hate the tassles!


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

zipppers are killer


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 1, 2007)

Zippers for me too. I had a fabric Guess purse and once I was closing the zipper too fast and the fabric got caught on it. It was hell to free it and they're very harsh too, they always ruin my nails.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 1, 2007)

the giant buckles everywhere.

it looks like your carrying a belt around.

or the ones with too much fringe or/and chains and just useless things like that.


----------



## kitty_l (Aug 1, 2007)

too many chains, accessories, on a bag.. looks so OTT.. zippers.. argh dnt get me started always get caught inside the bag fabric. very annoying when you want to pay something at the check out


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

tassles - no way

pokets--not too many

big buckels--ugly

zippers--as long as it has a function--dont like them just siting there


----------



## bCreative (Aug 9, 2007)

I really hate purses that have the cell phone pocket on the outside of the purse! I don't know, but those things drive me crazy.


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 9, 2007)

LOCKS that dont lock anything!!!! grrrrr


----------



## farris2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't stand tassels! I hate tassels and fringe


----------



## frecklesx (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GEM5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tassles - no waypokets--not too many

big buckels--ugly

zippers--as long as it has a function--dont like them just siting there

AGREED. 100%. Tassels + Doors =


----------



## piningislove (Aug 20, 2007)

buckles for sure.

they are just THERE with no purpose!


----------



## leelee. (Aug 21, 2007)

Actually, I have a tote bag with zippers and a chain hanging off of it. And I _love_ it. (I have an odd/different taste in fashion X3) This is what it looks like.






Buuut, I hate tassles and those tags that people leave on their bag to prove that they got the "real thing" (usually designer bags.) I hate having too many pockets 'cos I lose things easily. Fringes, fur, and too many sequins/glitter are also big no-no for me. I just hate them.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 21, 2007)

gold big chains, gold anything... especially bright, yellow gold.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Aug 21, 2007)

i am not fond of beads brocade or sequins. looks smashing fresh out of the store but it will fall apart in a season. i like very simple purses, i got a little one to make finding stuff easier. part of why i got it is... its black on the inside but it came with a wee pocket with a itty bitty light inside it



I've had it almost a year and the light still works...

now my main complaint is that its too small, i used to carry huge handbags since i'm a small woman i got tired of being engulfed by bringin' my whole life with me XD


----------



## smoochies (Aug 23, 2007)

buckles!!! and locks!!!!


----------



## jasmine_UK (Aug 31, 2007)

tassles and to many zips! the little locks you get on some bags - i mean why - some of the bigger locks look ok.

I dont mind a chain handle - but not hanging off the bag.

hate all fur bags - some fur trim bags look ok though.

I HATE those all metalic/foil type bags - ewwww!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

big zippers, tassles &amp; pom poms.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 27, 2007)

Fake ugly locks, tassles, just too much bling--looks ridiculious


----------



## liquidfir (Dec 28, 2007)

i cant stand those soft toy lookalike things hanging there


----------



## Bellagigi (Dec 31, 2007)

Charms and tassels make a bag look too busy imo.

I saw a laughable fake LV this week. It had the colored (Pastilles Key chain) charms between the straps. It was hideous! I didn't care for it on the real one but the fake was all the more worse......full body shivers!


----------



## Maysie (Dec 31, 2007)

I hate dangly stuff...charms, locks, whatever...if its hanging off the bag it annoys me.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 1, 2008)

haha, I hate most accessories actually - zippers, tassels, beads, sequins, chains, charms, studs, too many pockets... LOL. I can't think of any more, but I like plain bags, and I like a few big pockets, and I don't mind buckles, but they have to be plain


----------



## goddess_sham (Jan 3, 2008)

i hate bags wt the fake cheap shine.. its just too much.. looks too cheap! N nowadays Guess is coming up wt ugly bag designs wt alot of beats,fur,leather..alot of Hoo-Ha tho..


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 7, 2008)

I like simple purses. Before I used to be into Guess purses until they started gluing gems, diamonds, sequins, knobby looking things, and ughhh I'm just so turned off. Booo.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate dangly stuff...charms, locks, whatever...if its hanging off the bag it annoys me.


----------

